
Drop-To-Drop Variation Analysis in the Cellular Components of Fingerprick Blood - Osiris30
http://m.ajcp.oxfordjournals.org/content/144/6/885.abstract
======
amitgir47
Please forward these results to Ms. Holmes c/o Theranos.

